
The Power9 Rollout Begins with Summit and Sierra - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/09/19/power9-rollout-begins-summit-sierra/
======
equalunique
Anyone interested in having an open-source-friendly Power9 system may
currently pre-order a Raptor Engineering Talos II:
[https://www.raptorcs.com/TALOSII/prerelease.php](https://www.raptorcs.com/TALOSII/prerelease.php)

~~~
flyingfences
Are there any projects in the works for an open-source-friendly Power9 system
that doesn't cost $6k?

------
virtuallynathan
If the Summit system has 4600 nodes, each w/ 2x Power9 and 6x Volta V100 GPUs,
I calculate, in the GPU alone: 3.3 Exaflops for FP8, 440Pflops for 32bit FP32,
and 220Pflops for FP64

Unless i'm missing something, this machine is a beast. 13MW sounds right by my
math.

